# Kane Wade choked on sweet waiting for ambulance



## Martyn (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-17217946


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What's the problem? 

Is a thirteen minute response time that big of a deal over there?


----------



## Martyn (Mar 2, 2012)

Last I heard it was an 8 minute response time...


----------



## bw2529 (Mar 2, 2012)

The same people who complain about slow response times also complain about responders speeding.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2012)

bw2529 said:


> The same people who complain about slow response times also complain about responders speeding.



or spending money to fund them.

As long as the wait wasn't longer than anyone else, there is nothing to complain about.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds to me like the family lived in a brand new neighborhood and their street number wasn't in the mapping software yet. Can't really blame the ambulance service for that, they probably use a third party vendor for mapping.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sad and unfortunate for the family.
 Even when you find the street it can be a challenge to find the house. How many people have no house number, or it's hidden behind a bush, nowhere near the front door, unlighted  or not at the end of the driveway etc. They all complain we can't find them either. Mapping software is great, most of the time. But there is always a new or an old street that you didn't know existed. Depending where they started from and traffic conditions 13 minutes is not an unreasonable time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm just done with civilians complaining about response times.


First, your emergency is not.  

Second, until you're willing to properly fund an EMS system, you can't complain about its lack of resources.  


Just doing some simple math, if EVERY person in my service area paid $30 a year, all EMS transports would be free.  If everyone paid $45 a year, there'd be 50% more units on the road for those life or death toe stubs... and rides would still be free.   But nope, people aren't willing to pay until they need it, then freak out when it costs 'so much'.



Could things have changed by saving 4 minutes?  Possible.  But sometimes the stars don't align, and things don't work out the way we want.  Nlo ones fault, just happens.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I'm just done with civilians complaining about response times.
> 
> 
> First, your emergency is not.
> ...



But this was in a socialized medicine country that is often cited as a model for what the US healthcare system should be.

If funding is an issue in socialized healthcare, then we seriously ned to rethink the whole system.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> If funding is an issue in socialized healthcare, then we seriously ned to rethink the whole system.



Except funding is ALWAYS an issue.  Do a quick search and you'll see multiple stories about Englands EMS system getting budget cuts left and right and having to readjust the amount of, and type of, units on the road, shutting down some stations, consolidating, etc.


Plus now, their London branch is fighting to stay away from being intertwined with fire to "save money".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

So the question becomes how much funding should healthcare be entitled to compared to other essential services, and at what point should the line be drawn and they make do with what they get?

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 4, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I'm just done with civilians complaining about response times.
> 
> 
> First, your emergency is not.
> ...


  Seriously...quit complaining.  If you are this disgruntled, perhaps you should find something better to do with your life.

People complaining about how long it took to get there is a fact of life; we live in a society where most people are very focused on themselves and to a certain extent see themselves as entitled and the center of the universe.  That's compounded during a crisis.  So get used to the complaining.

Not to mention, that it's not really wrong to ask why someone took as long to arrive as they did, it's only wrong when people aren't satisfied with an appropriate answer; granted, most time's the answer would be pretty simple: "we got here as fast as we could without delay" "because the first-due unit was on another call" "because you live in a new development that is not on any map" "because we were on the other side of our first-due after another call/transport" "because we were at the hospital" "because we stopped to get a six-pack on the way"

Wait...take out that last one.

Asking "why" isn't wrong, it's not being satisfied with an answer that actually explains the issue.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So the question becomes how much funding should healthcare be entitled to compared to other essential services, and at what point should the line be drawn and they make do with what they get?
> 
> Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk



Oh, I fully agree... but then people can't complain about response times, no?  That was my point the entire time.




triemal04 said:


> Seriously...quit complaining.  If you are this disgruntled, perhaps you should find something better to do with your life.


  What the heck is your issue? People ARE allowed to have things that irk them in their job that they wish to fix.  Quit being so high horse.

If you tell me there's not a single thing you don't think could be better in or about your job, you're either naive, lying, or a hypocrite?  Which of the three?




> People complaining about how long it took to get there is a fact of life; we live in a society where most people are very focused on themselves and to a certain extent see themselves as entitled and the center of the universe.  That's compounded during a crisis.  So get used to the complaining.


  Except most calls for service aren't a crisis, so the complain is illplaced and uncalled for.


> Asking "why" isn't wrong, it's not being satisfied with an answer that actually explains the issue.


Reread what I wrote because you clearly missed the point leading to your ill-placed diatribe.  

Never said anything was wrong about asking why.  I mentioned, and only mentioned, complaining about it when it's uncalled for.  13 minutes really is not that lengthy of a response time and the general public has been made to believe (and continued to thanks to news articles on the matter) that it will ALWAYS be 8 minutes, no matter what, always, without fail, or else something needs to be fixed.




We had a lady several weeks ago, yell at us and threaten to file a complaint, because we showed up non-lights and sirens, 20 minutes after the call, for a leg pain that's been going on for a week.  "I called 911, it's an emergency, you're supposed to get here when I call!"


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 4, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I'm just done with civilians complaining about response times.


Sorry, but that says it all right there.  People are going to complain and whine about how long it took to get there when it was justified, and when it wasn't.  Simple fact of life.



Linuss said:


> What the heck is your issue?
> I get tired of the *****ing and whining sometimes.
> 
> Oh, let me try.  "If you are that bad at understanding peoples plights, you need to get out of EMS now as you're a bitter provider".   That was fun!
> ...


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2012)

triemal04 said:


> Seriously...quit complaining.  If you are this disgruntled, perhaps you should find something better to do with your life.




Leads to:




> I get tired of the b**** and whining sometimes.





> It's very annoying



Ironic...





> Basically, a lot of your posts make it seem like you think that you are the center of the medical universe and don't like what you are doing. Perhaps it's time to rethink things?


  Such as?

Not my issue that you ascertain certain things one way or the other, different from what I intended to put across.  Sounds like a personal problem that you're trying to pawn off on me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

Knock it off, both of you!


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 4, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Not my issue that you ascertain certain things one way or the other, different from what I intended to put across.  Sounds like a personal problem that you're trying to pawn off on me.


I liked it better before the edit.  Let's just say that while there are things that I don't like about my job, I don't complain about it non-stop.  And being bothered and annoyed by the post's on this forum is not quite the same as getting upset about my job.

That's fine.  You can try and pass this off on me.  But it doesn't change the fact that you seem to complain more and more about your job...

edit:  whoops...so sorry.:rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> But this was in a socialized medicine country that is often cited as a model for what the US healthcare system should be.
> 
> If funding is an issue in socialized healthcare, then we seriously need to rethink the whole system.
> 
> Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk



I don't think funding has much to do with it. EMS units were available, they just couldn't find the house. It happens.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

My point was in response to a comment Linuss made about response times and funding of EMS.


----------

